# Questions about ponds



## *Mrs.Chris* (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello All-

I have a few questions about ponds. My husband and I are hoping to eventually build our own place, and I would love to have an indoor pond. (we live in ND, and it gets to be quite cold in the winter, so I would like an indoor vs outdoor pond)

I have done some reading online, but wasnt able to find a lot for residential.
I understand that we would have to make sure that the foundation and all was very sound, and able to hold that amount of weight. My questions are.

1) Am I crazy? Can a fish pond be done inside? I have seen other ponds with no fish...?? Would think you could but dont really know..

2) Would I want it in sunlight or no? A couple of sites that I looked at said that you do want it in the sun, but with regular fish tanks, that makes algea grow like crazy?

3) To make a built in pond, would I have to buy glass and make like a custom aquarium, by sealing the glass like a fishtank? Or is there something special that you would use?

Here is what I was thinking-
We want our house to be kindof a rustic, almost log cabin type of place.. So in the den, I wanted a waterfall in one corner, and the pond to go kindof against one wall. I was thinking about doing it about 18 inches deep, 3 ft wide, and maybe 12 foot long just to throw numbers out. I would house the filter under the waterfall. I would do the sides of of glass or acrylic, like a regular tank, and then do fake rocks on the ourside along the bottom for the decorative edge. Then I was thinking I would do florecent bulbs along the about 8 inches above the water line. I think the picture that I have in my mind would look really nice and elegant, but I have no clue if its practical, or if it would be even good for the fish.. Just wanted your thoughts on it before I dream to far! 

Let me know if I am totally nuts here, because I am no arcitect, and would be willing to do an outdoor pond and just move the fish in for the winter.. 

And just out of curiosity.. How do you move large goldfish or koi indoors for the winter? Do you just have to have a huge tank to keep them in indoors? Seems like you would have to have at least a 100 gallon for a full grown commet?? Just wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## Fishhorder (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
I had a customer who lives in the upper part of Michigan and he has a log home that he put a water fall and pond in his "family room". The room is filled with alot of natural lighting (large windows in the walls and sky lights). He does not have fish in this only in his 210 gallon fish tank. He said he does get algae in both of these. So, to answer part of your question, No you are not crazy and yes it is possible to do an indoor pond.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

not crazy in the least.i have helped build 3 indoor ponds..a little tricky to do;but not too bad...the biggest was about 2500 gallons.

maybe this will help you......

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9026


----------

